# r33 headlights i cant seem to get rid of



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

does anyone want a set of r33 headlights, i have them and i cant sell them nobody wants them =[ im looking to get 150+ shipping


----------



## Specialkmj7 (Mar 26, 2009)

what series are they? series 1 or 2? the diff is deff a challenge bcuz i need series 2 headlights! do you have a pic? the best i would be able to do is on the 1st when i get paid again.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

whats the difference? lol ill get some pictures in a min

the first is better than me never being able to get rid of them, i have to finish my s14 project and im out of money


----------



## Specialkmj7 (Mar 26, 2009)

lol it just depends on what year r33 skyline they are from, there is a difference bcuz they changed the front bumper and the headlights. im not sure what year series 2 started but mine is a 96 and series 2...idk...i hear ya on the project thing.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

just chillin on my s14, i was gonna retro but i didnt wanna deal with all that lol


----------



## Specialkmj7 (Mar 26, 2009)

do you know what year skyline they came off of? im having trouble recognizing if its series 1 or 2...i think they are a series 1 which wouldnt help cuz ive already got series 1 headlights.....


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

series 2 started in 1996


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

i have no idea what year they came off of....i was looking around at the differences, series 2 are slimmer and have less of a curve at the top and the series 1 are bigger with a more rounded top they look to be series 2 to me but im not sure


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well i think these are series 1 headlights... just compared them to a few 1993 r33's and they look the same...


----------



## Specialkmj7 (Mar 26, 2009)

ya they have to be series 1.....damn sorry 94sentra wish i could have taken them off your hands but with them being series 1 there would be no point. ive got series 1 headlights already....good luck getting rid of em though.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah they are goin in the trash, cause NOBODY wants them


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

have you tried other websites? like GTRCanada.com or Welcome - GTR OWNERS CLUB or GTR-AUS : Australian owners 1000GTR & 1400GTR im sure there would be someone somewhere in this wide world who will tkae them off your hands,,, even at a loss its still better than getting nothing for them...


----------



## Specialkmj7 (Mar 26, 2009)

or sell em to a junk yard or something cuz most of the times they will buy car parts....i mean you might get like 50 bucks but its better than trashing them and getting nothing back.


----------



## full spool (May 6, 2009)

If you're throwing them away, i'll take them and pay shipping.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

*FML*

yeah and now i just finished my project 240sx and the clutch is fucked GREATTTT!!!!! if i didnt fucking have these hunks of shit laying around i could afford my damn clutch, im not going to reg. on 1974561098576 sites that you prob have to have 10+ posts in to post in the classifieds


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

the gtrcanada site you can post up a classified right away, but you need 5 posts before you can post pictures, or links... how ever if you were to join and post up i would link this thread with the pics for you since im a long time member...

i also didnt say to post up in `237`340783649`7832469`237846 different sites i suggested 3 sites all of which are VERY well known skyline sites... and i bet you would have sold them already if you had joined those three sites...

then you would have some more money to toss into your 240 to get you back on the road...

but hey dont waste your time on that, just throw the headlights into the trash and enjoy your parked car


----------



## zul (Nov 3, 2010)

hi, are these r33 series 2 headlights still available, if yes, im interested. mail me on [email protected].


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

zul said:


> hi, are these r33 series 2 headlights still available, if yes, im interested. mail me on [email protected].


did you even read the thread? these are series 1 lights and chances are he tossed them in the trash


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

You can post this as your ad in some highly visited classified websites. By doing so you can get some serious enquirers who will be interested in your r33 headlights. Or try to find someone in this forum who is interested in buying it.


----------

